

Operation Crossbow: How 3D glasses helped win WWII - JacobAldridge
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-13359064

======
rrrazdan
The same technique was used later in satellites to map terrain. I had the
chance to see an image of the Himalayas, in my Remote Sensing class. You don't
use any special glasses and consequently experience minimal eyestrain, even
when you view the image for hours. ( This is important if you are scouring the
image for some small detail.) And the 3D effect is so much better and lifelike
than current 3D in movies. I wonder what it would take to get that kind of
experience to devices today.

~~~
TheloniusPhunk
I have always wondered why 3-d tech is so gimmicky and silly looking. Life is
3-d, and it looks good.

~~~
Groxx
Because when you look around in the "real world" _you_ control the focus and
depth. 3D otherwise chooses that for you, so you're stuck being dragged around
unnaturally.

~~~
stcredzero
I wonder if someone has developed a stereoscope interface to Google Earth?

~~~
Groxx
Maybe? I thought I'd seen something that did red/blue anaglyphs a while back.
A quick Googling found this: [http://freegeographytools.com/2009/3d-anaglyph-
views-in-goog...](http://freegeographytools.com/2009/3d-anaglyph-views-in-
google-earth) and others that look older.

~~~
etcet
Press '3' in Google Maps street view

~~~
Groxx
Hah! Never knew that one. I meant Earth specifically, though.

